# Coole Map für Company of Heroes



## D0M1N4T0R13 (15. September 2009)

*Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

Hi Leute,
ich suche eine kleine Map für 1vs.1 oder 2vs.2, auf der man durch eine oder zwei Brücken oder Engpässe vom Gegner getrennt ist.
Sie muss nicht spektakulär sein, aber es ist wichtig, dass sie trotzdem genügend Platz für Gebäude etc. zur Verfügung stellt.
Ich würde nämlich gerne ein paar Saachen ausprobieren, bei denen mich der Gegner nicht stören soll 

Kennt ihr so eine Map?
Wenn ja, dann schreibt einfach den Link rein, oder wenn ihr keinen habt auch einfah den Namen.

Und meine zweite Frage ist, ob ihr eine gute Seite kennt, wo man Custom-Maps runterladen kann.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## PontifexM (15. September 2009)

*AW: Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

ja gibt es ,musst nur mal den google anwerfen !

beispiel -->> Custom-Maps coh - Google-Suche


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

Danke schonmal für die Seiten, aber meine eigentliche Frage galt ja der kompakten Map.


----------



## PontifexM (16. September 2009)

*AW: Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

nun das kann dir so keiner sagen, nimm einfach mal ein paar 1 gegen 1 karten und test sie an --> Dorf Falle - Planet Company of Heroes ist ja nur ein beispiel.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (26. September 2009)

*AW: Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

Ich bevorzuge Company of Heroes Demos, Mods, Patches & File Downloads. Da gibt es eine große Auswahl aller Karten. Etwas, was am besten für dich wäre, ich aber für eine ziemlich schlechte Map halte, ist MidBridge. Die hat zwar eine Brücke in der Mitte aber kaum Platz für Gebäude. Aber es gibt ja noch den Map-Editor.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Coole Map für Company of Heroes*

Danke erstmal für den Link. Ich werde mir die Map mal ansehen


----------

